# Grave Grabber



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey all, In Feburary the FLHaunters had an M&T. We chose to do a gravegrabber prop based on Spooky Sam's. Here's my version.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That looks really great! You did a fantastic job on that guy.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like his facial expression, it looks like like he is having a great time, which is cool because most zombies don't really have expressions.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's a happy zombie.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Very GQ. Looks like he's excited to see an old friend and is getting ready to shake his hand. I imagine it like this:

Zombie Frank: "HEY! Bob! Nice seeing your brain...um...I mean you again! How you doing?"

Bob: "Gee Frank, you seem different. You doing that new South Beach Diet?"

Zombie Frank: "No, I'm on the new Dead Beach Diet. It's Great! How about I have you for lunch...um..I mean we have lunch together and I can tell you all about it!"

Wow, I think I need to rethink my Disney trip to Florida.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I know he's supposed to be scary, but this guy totally cracks me up. He's so sunny and cheerful looking


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Love the eyes! Great job.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks great! He's got that "business exec/happy hour" kind of look about him. :laughvil:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL ... yeah ... the happily ever undead!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

nice work Spider!!....


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Look what I found. This guy's not related to your guy is he?


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks all, He is a bit comical I will admit, kinda like what jim henson would make if he where doing a zombie movie! LMAO Forgot to post him in action, The beginning is a bit dark was going for the sound but in the end is daylight.

Grave Grabber :: Grave Grabber video by spiderfreak-photos - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid245.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid245.photobucket.com/albums/gg66/spiderfreak-photos/Grave%20Grabber/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@gg66/spiderfreak-photos/Grave%20Grabber/GraveGrabber

If you want to see the how-to head over to www.spyderwood.com in the props section.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He's cute. I like him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That guy could do so many things for you with that arm motion, like spread mulch, deal cards, scan items at a Walmart checkout - why, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

It looks even better in person!


----------

